# Your PC rig



## crono782 (Aug 27, 2013)

Enthusiasts! Post your PC/Mac/Linux laptop or desktop rig specs here!

My current Laptop machine:
*Acer Aspire V3-771G-9875 Laptop

Windows 7 Pro
Intel i7-3610QM 2.3GHz (quad core)
32 GB DDR3 SDRAM
17.3" Display
128 GB Samsung 840 Pro SSD (System)
500 GB WD HDD (Storage)
128 GB x 2 Samsung 840 Pro SSD (RAID-0) (external USB3 VM Storage)
NVIDIA GeForce 650M (2GB)
DVDRW
Extra Stuff, IOGear KVM Switch, etc
*
This is my personal/traveling work rig. I use it for spinning up virtual lab environments on the fly and decomm'ing them as needed (hence the high memory requirement). I usually run somewhere around 2 virtual routers, a domain controller, a few application servers, some sql machines, etc all along w/ the host OS. Also the extra gfx card enables me to be a gamer when I get the urge, which isn't very often on PC. I also do a fair amount of 3D art/design/archviz/cad work using Blender. And the occasional time spent on this forum. ^_^ I've had this rig for about a year now and am super pleased with it. I'm actually toying with the idea of buying a second one since they don't mass produce it anymore in case this one somehow dies on me. The best piece of tech I've ever paid for and assembled. All in all, I've dropped about $1600-1700 on it, but very worth it in the end.

Post your specs and compare!


----------



## dmurawsky (Aug 27, 2013)

I have, from work, a solid Dell Lattitude 6430u Ultrabook. It's a core i7 with 8GB of RAM and a 250GB SSD. Fantastic little laptop that does everything I need it to. I run data migrations from it regularly, and the bandwidth typically gets used up before the laptop feels the processing stresses. 

I gave up on the spec races a while ago, though. I used to build my own desktops every other year, spending several thousand dollars each all all the cool gear (water cooling, bleeding edge graphics, etc), until I realized that I very seldom used the full capabilities of the systems. Now, when I actually buy my own system, I buy a simple laptop or desktop that does the basics. Sometimes I upgrade the video card. For my pet projects, I build a beefy server that I can keep in my basement and run backups to, and use as a private web and development server. But that system is less than glamourous in most ways.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 27, 2013)

Macbook Pro
iMac
Some slapped together PC for a media server

Back in the day when I built my own..this was my pride and joy. Liquid cooled and pimped out...hah


----------



## Jericho2013 (Oct 16, 2013)

Here is mine.  I build all of my desktop computers.  Parts are Corsair 900D case, Core i7 3930K, Asus Rampage 4 Extreme motherboard, 64gb Corsair Platinum Dominator memory with lightbar kit, 2 x EVGA Titan Hydrocopper video cards in SLI, 2 x Intel 520 Series 240 gb SSDs in RAID 0, Corsair AX1200i power supply, Dell U3011 30 in. monitor and Win 8.1 x64.  This is fully watercooled and uses no flexible tubing.  The loop is constructed fully of Bitspower fittings.  There are a lot of watercooling parts and fans that I have not listed.  I have several other computers and laptops but this is my best one.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Oct 19, 2013)

That is quite impressive....
When I seen the topic I was going to go take pics of my homebrew rig that I built, but not after I seen those pics. I'll bet the case and cooling system cost more than my whole rig. Hehe.


----------



## NonNobis (Oct 22, 2013)

I love my Alienware M14xR2. I use it almost exclusively now for research, work, and play. 
Specs:
PROCESSOR3rd Generation IntelÂ® Coreâ„¢ i7-3840QM (8MB Cache, up to 3.8GHz w/ Turbo Boost 2.0)

OPERATING SYSTEMWindowsÂ® 7 Home Premium, 64bit

MEMORY16GB (2 X 8GB) Dual Channel DDR3 at 1600MHz

HARD DRIVE512GB SSD SATA 6Gb/s

VIDEO CARD2 GB GDDR5 NVIDIAÂ® GeForceÂ® GT 650M with Optimusâ„¢

LCD PANEL14.0" High Def (720p/1366x768) with WLED backlight

WIRELESS CARDSKiller Wireless-N 1202 a/g/n 2x2 MIMO for Gaming & Video and Bluetooth 4.0

INTERNAL OPTICAL DRIVESlot Load Dual Layer Blu-ray Reader (Reads BD and Writes to DVD/CD)


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## NonNobis (Oct 22, 2013)

My home build was a lot cheaper but still a solid machine for the money. 
AMD Phenom x4 Black Edition (overclocked to 3.9GHz) with Corsair H100 liquid cooling unit, 16GB Corsair DDR3 RAM, x2 Radeon HD 6850 video cards linked via Crossfire, 850 Watt Corsair PSU, 1TB HDD, on a BioStar T-Series mobo. 



My Freemasonry HD


----------

